
Lynx identity manager is coming out of the garage. Want to take it for a spin? - jephemeris
http://lynxid.tech
======
jephemeris
We’ve been working for a few months now on a tool to change the way people
sign in online and keep their personal information secure. This is our first
step towards a decentralized identity solution, and we’d love to get your
feedback. What do you think - does it look like we are on the right track?

~~~
dozzie
The first impression: your name choice is bad, because collides with the web
browser, especially that your product is web-related, too.

~~~
jephemeris
Hi dozzie, thanks for the feedback. Something we will definitely review once
more. Besides the name, what are your first thoughts about the product itself?

